# Any tips of movies you can watch?



## Hermelin (Jun 12, 2020)

Hi everyone, I need a few tips of movies or series I can watch. I’m planing to just go into a lazy period and binge watch movies/ series, specially after this week and next week needinf to be social and acting way out my comfort zone. So I need to recharge my batteries again.

It can be any kind of movies but myself love horror and sci-fi, but I can watch nearly all genres. So it can be good documentaries, old movies without colour, animation and so on. So just give tips, it would be great if I could watch the movies/series on netflix, hbo nordic, viaplay, prime video or mubi but it’s not a must ☺


----------



## Mac189 (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm a total horror scifi buff, so I've got some suggestions... I tend to like stuff that leaves you feeling a little baffled and taken off guard at the end, so do bear that in mind!

- Event Horizon
- Annihilation
- Pandorum (it's a little odd, but scared the living daylights out of me!)
- Snowpiercer
-Woman in Black

I'd love some suggestions too, I'm having a pretty rough week and would love something to take my mind off it!


----------



## Remy The Rabbit (Jun 12, 2020)

I may not have the same interests as you, but a lot of the stuff I watch is for all audiences and really funny! @Mac189 these would work for you too!

- The Flash (Great for binging, superhero show but it's not cringy or aimed at young kids, TV 14, on Netflix)
- Riverdale (Depends, I know a lot of people don't like it, on Netflix)
- Brooklyn Nine-Nine (Probably my favorite, HILARIOUS, on Hulu and YT)
- Knives Out (Amazon Prime)
- Outer Banks (Trending right now, Netflix)
- Parks and Recreation (Tons of seasons on Netflix and also a #1 pick, super funny)
- Youtube in general helps me a lot
- The Hate U Give (Haven't watched the movie but the book was great)


----------



## Mac189 (Jun 12, 2020)

Remy The Rabbit said:


> I may not have the same interests as you, but a lot of the stuff I watch is for all audiences and really funny! @Mac189 these would work for you too!
> 
> - The Flash (Great for binging, superhero show but it's not cringy or aimed at young kids, TV 14, on Netflix)
> - Riverdale (Depends, I know a lot of people don't like it, on Netflix)
> ...



Those are great, I've seen a few and really liked them! This is a great night for something awesome and funny! Have you ever seen Psych? That's my favorite comedy for a night in! I should definitely read The Hate U Give and watch it!


----------



## Remy The Rabbit (Jun 13, 2020)

I haven't seen Psych, but I'll watch it! I've heard of it before, though. And yes, you should read The Hate U Give, great book! Thank you @Mac189


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 13, 2020)

Remy The Rabbit said:


> I may not have the same interests as you, but a lot of the stuff I watch is for all audiences and really funny! @Mac189 these would work for you too!
> 
> - The Flash (Great for binging, superhero show but it's not cringy or aimed at young kids, TV 14, on Netflix)
> - Riverdale (Depends, I know a lot of people don't like it, on Netflix)
> ...



Most of these I have already seen but thank for the tipa, the only one not watched yet is knives out. So I’ll take a look at it


----------



## Mac189 (Jun 13, 2020)

Any chance you are a Doctor Who or Torchwood fan @Hermelin ? Those are both pretty fun sci-fi.


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 13, 2020)

Mac189 said:


> I'm a total horror scifi buff, so I've got some suggestions... I tend to like stuff that leaves you feeling a little baffled and taken off guard at the end, so do bear that in mind!
> 
> - Event Horizon
> - Annihilation
> ...



I had forgotten event horizon, so I’ll definitely rewatch it again and thanks for tips. I have also already seen all of these suggestions 

Psych is a great serie and truly loved the comedy. I have seen all the season at least 5 times already  

28 days later 
Pitch Black 
The fly
Shaun of the dead 
The cabin the woods 
The wicker man 
It follows 
The thing
Parasites ( the anime series and the korean movie is great, it’s just the same name and don’t have any connection with each other.) 


Series: 
A good serie I like is Lucifer on netflix, love the character humor.
Eureka
Stranger things 
Sleepy hollow


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 13, 2020)

Mac189 said:


> Any chance you are a Doctor Who or Torchwood fan @Hermelin ? Those are both pretty fun sci-fi.



I have watched all the doctor who series and love it, watched from the real season one and forward. So of course I watched torchwood also, was a few years since I binge watched that serie 

I have rewatched them a few times. It’s something you can’t miss in the sci-fi genres.


----------



## Mac189 (Jun 13, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> I had forgotten event horizon, so I’ll definitely rewatch it again and thanks for tips. I have also already seen all of these suggestions
> 
> Psych is a great serie and truly loved the comedy. I have seen all the season at least 5 times already
> 
> ...



You have watched some really good stuff! I LOVE cabin in the woods and the Thing... actually, I love all of these suggestions... I've seen quite a few, but certainly not all! I could definitely rewatch Eureka right now!
Have you seen Supernatural, X Files, or Grimm? All three are pretty fun horror/ sci-fi... X Files sort of started the TV sci-fi investigation genre... it's superb!


----------



## Preitler (Jun 13, 2020)

Hm, Scifi, well, there are some classics like
Black Hole
Forbidden Planet
Brazil
and of course, the cringeworthy Flash Gordon 

More recent,
Gattaca
Ex Machina
The Martian
AI
Passangers
Chappie
District 9
The series "Firefly", and the follow up movie Serenity

More action:
Mad Max Fury Road
Oblivion
Edge of Tomorrow
... well, no shortage in that genre


Anime or animated, I liked:
Ghost in the shell
Mononoke Hime
The Sky Crawlers
Kubo and the two strings
Galaxy Express 999
Spirited away
Akira
9 (2009)
Chicken Run
Mary and Max
if you're in for something old, cringeworthy wiered, Lightyears aka Gandahar

Other random stuff:
The Men Who Stare at Goats
Pans Labyrinth
The big Lebowski
Leon the Professional
A Million Ways to Die in the West
Ran (1985)
Iron Sky
Idiocracy
Blazing Saddles
The Rocky Horror Picture Show
And somewthing cringeworthy wiered again: Rubber (2010)

I watch most stuff in english, or original with subtitles, german dubbing sometimes ruins a lot, like, imho Futurama is pretty unwatchable in german


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 13, 2020)

@Mac I have watched them all, but I thought only the first two season of grimm was really great then they lost it but still watched all the seasons. Watched supernatural and was quite happy when I saw them driving an Chevrolet impala from late 60, one of my favorite cars 

x-files is something I would never miss. But it’s all too often series lose what made them great. 

The first movies that got me into sci-fi was robocop (1987), stargate (1994) and van helsing (2004). I remember van helsing was the first movie that gave me a nightmare as a kid, also the only movie that did it. But that’s understandable I was 6 when I watched that movie and before I had only watched action movies and pokemon. 

But I was hooked by the genre and have been ever since. But know I have trouble finding movies I haven’t watched yet 

I would recommend watching humans (2015), or the swedish äkta människor (should have english subtitles). I love series and movies about robots.


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 13, 2020)

Preitler said:


> Hm, Scifi, well, there are some classics like
> Black Hole
> Forbidden Planet
> Brazil
> ...



Thanks for the tips, I had totally erased Flash Gordon from my memories  but a few of them I haven’t watched yet. So I’ll see if I’ll watch them.

I always watch films with subtitles, no dubbing for me, often I watch just with english subtitles because the swedish can get quite wrong sometimes which ends with me laughing.


----------



## Preitler (Jun 13, 2020)

Oh, forgot one:
Tucker & Dale vs. Evil


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 13, 2020)

Preitler said:


> Oh, forgot one:
> Tucker & Dale vs. Evil



That one gave a good laugh of the horror comedy movies


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 13, 2020)

Old black and white--also the story for Alien was taken from it--"It, the terror from beyond space"--made in 1955. Effects aren't great, but story is solid. We watch a lot of old stuff--story over effects.


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 13, 2020)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Old black and white--also the story for Alien was taken from it--"It, the terror from beyond space"--made in 1955. Effects aren't great, but story is solid.



Thanks for the suggestion, I’ll watch the movie maybe today


----------



## Halndallas (Jun 13, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> Hi everyone, I need a few tips of movies or series I can watch. I’m planing to just go into a lazy period and binge watch movies/ series, specially after this week and next week needinf to be social and acting way out my comfort zone. So I need to recharge my batteries again.
> 
> It can be any kind of movies but myself love horror and sci-fi, but I can watch nearly all genres. So it can be good documentaries, old movies without colour, animation and so on. So just give tips, it would be great if I could watch the movies/series on netflix, hbo nordic, viaplay, prime video or mubi but it’s not a must ☺


 Why are we discussing movies on this forum, If everyone would look at the top of your page, it says"Rabbitsonline.net


----------



## Halndallas (Jun 13, 2020)

This is a "RABBIT forum, why are we discussing movies?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 13, 2020)

Because most of us have "lives". One of the topics from way back was about a movie called "Night of the Lepus"--it was about killer rabbits and was a terrible movie, but some of us share the fact that we do watch it every Halloween--gee, I hope none of us get banned! A couple of other good movies--"Earth vs the Flying Saucers" and Ray Bradbury's "It came from beyond Space"--warning, there are no bunnies in either of those films except a brief appearance of a Desert Rabbit in the second one I mentioned.


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 13, 2020)

Halndallas said:


> Why are we discussing movies on this forum, If everyone would look at the top of your page, it says"Rabbitsonline.net



I’m writing in the topic let your hare down as the thread describe ”Off Topic: The Place to Discuss Everything BUT Rabbits.”

So all the thread under let the hare down is everything that’s not about bunnies. If you want to read the threads about bunnies read everything that don’t have the tag let the hare down, just choice to skip reading if you thinks it wrong of people to post off topic rabbit subject.

Because if I asked about bunnies with the tag ”let the hare down” it would be wrong place to post my thread in. Hope it makes a bit clearer and answered your question ☺

Also it help you to get to know people on forum which are often active and you get great tips.

I can say watching movies for me it’s also a bonding time with my bunnies.


----------



## Preitler (Jun 13, 2020)

Halndallas said:


> This is a "RABBIT forum, why are we discussing movies?



Ok, ok, you've got us there. So, to clear that issue up:

Watership Down, good movie about rabbits although I really would recommend reading the book first.
Cute little Buggers - weeeeelllll, about rabbits, but I'm not sure it would qualify as Horror C-Movie.
Then, of course, there's the honorable mention of The Rabbit of Caerbannog in Monty Python and the Holy Grail.



> why are we discussing movies?



_We_ are not, WE are, your decision to join in.


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 13, 2020)

@Preitler you missed Roger rabbit, an icon for bunnies


----------



## Preitler (Jun 13, 2020)

Shame on me, but, there's Bugs Bunny too


----------



## Preitler (Jun 13, 2020)

Not to mention the rabbit and the hare in Alice in Wonderland, although I must confess that I'm smitten with the Dormouse .


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 13, 2020)

Watership Down also had a follow up book--2 total Darn, you got me talking about literature now too--guess I'm DOOMED! Secret life of Pets--Snowball. Wallace and Grommet, Curse of the Were-Rabbit. Many, many more, but I don't want to get in trouble with the "Rabbit" sensors!


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 13, 2020)

@Preitler that’s understandable Dormouse is adorable in it’s own way both in the animated and tim burton version


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 13, 2020)

A twisted movie to watch it’s Donnie Darko, it’s not about a bunny but we have a person dressing up as a rabbit. But it stick to the sci-fi genre ☺

Remember my swedish teacher using it as a joke no one in the class understood expect me that ended up laughing because I had seen the movie. Turn out that I was the only one understanding my teacher jokes because she was also a sci-fi lover


----------



## Preitler (Jun 13, 2020)

Oh, yeah, forgot about the Wererabbit . Love those kind of animated movies.
"total Darn" means better avoid it?

Anyway, Piratebay is just delivering the Movie you mentioned, I've read a lot of really old Scifi, and I like old movies where the story was more important than effects, if you've got more suggestions, shoot 

EDIT, gosh, yes, Donnie Darko. I made some experiments casting Aluminium recently, and I really think about if I could cast a mask like this . That, or a bell.


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 13, 2020)

Truly an animated serie that put horror in me while watching was “The animals of farthing wood” , I thought it was a child serie. Talk about horrible deaths of the animals, think it was around at least 10 animals that got killed during the whole series which I can remember but there was certainly more animals that was dead. Don’t remember if there was any bunnies that got killed off but the amount of dying animals at least one bunny should had been killed off

The scene of the baby mouse getting impaled left quite an impact for me as a kid. But it give you a perspective and I learned something new that a shrike bird impale it’s preys.
After that scene I lost interest of birds as a kid, from being a bird lover to stop loving birds for a certain time 

But nothing for young kids to watch they should at least be a bit older.


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 13, 2020)

Preitler said:


> EDIT, gosh, yes, Donnie Darko. I made some experiments casting Aluminium recently, and I really think about if I could cast a mask like this . That, or a bell.



You would creep people out if you made the mask of Donnie Drako and they had seen the movie. I think just mask without seeing the movie will have that effect


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 13, 2020)

I can also recommend to watch the plague dogs which is a movie that also was directed by the person that did the watership down ☺

Anyone that don’t want to watch a fluffy movie and want to have a bit of a more realistic animation story. But bare in mind it can be quite too much for some. Also not a kid movie which I watched as a child, the trouble with parents not restricting what you can watch and just thinks that all animations is for kids


----------



## Remy The Rabbit (Jun 13, 2020)

Oh, well we are talking about movies because the is the "Let Your Hare Down" section where we talk about things other than rabbits!

Best wishes~
Remy


----------



## Gelly (Jun 14, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> Most of these I have already seen but thank for the tipa, the only one not watched yet is knives out. So I’ll take a look at it ☺


Knives out was great!
Marvelous Mrs. Maisel on amazon prime is great.
I love the office, schitts creek, handmaids tale, parks and rec.

for you, I think ‘the society‘ on Netflix is rly good. It’s sci-fi, drama, with some romance. It’s cool.


----------



## Gelly (Jun 14, 2020)

Halndallas said:


> Why are we discussing movies on this forum, If everyone would look at the top of your page, it says"Rabbitsonline.net


I see you joined recently. There are different topics in this forum for different discussions. The ‘Let your hare down’ is for discussing all things under the sun! So let your hare down


----------



## Gelly (Jun 14, 2020)

Preitler said:


> Ok, ok, you've got us there. So, to clear that issue up:
> 
> Watership Down, good movie about rabbits although I really would recommend reading the book first.
> Cute little Buggers - weeeeelllll, about rabbits, but I'm not sure it would qualify as Horror C-Movie.
> ...


Jojo Rabbit is of my favorite movies ever!!! A must-watch. Warning, it’s a comedic satire movie about a Nazi youth and will initially make you uncomfortable but I was bawling my eyes out by the end. I’m jewish and I laughed the whole way through.


----------



## nicolekline97 (Jun 14, 2020)

Halndallas said:


> This is a "RABBIT forum, why are we discussing movies?


There are non rabbit posts on here on purpose. Not very many post on there but people sometimes talk about what is going on in their world.


----------



## nicolekline97 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> Hi everyone, I need a few tips of movies or series I can watch. I’m planing to just go into a lazy period and binge watch movies/ series, specially after this week and next week needinf to be social and acting way out my comfort zone. So I need to recharge my batteries again.
> 
> It can be any kind of movies but myself love horror and sci-fi, but I can watch nearly all genres. So it can be good documentaries, old movies without colour, animation and so on. So just give tips, it would be great if I could watch the movies/series on netflix, hbo nordic, viaplay, prime video or mubi but it’s not a must ☺


I am not big on tv and movies. I really like the series Blacklist on Netflix. It is high profile most wanted man who helps the FBI with people on his list. He doesn't share his motives...For big laughs, Trailerpark Boys, crude humor at times but is just silly. You have to get to know the characters a bit.


----------



## zuppa (Jun 14, 2020)

nicolekline97 said:


> There are non rabbit posts on here on purpose. Not very many post on there but people sometimes talk about what is going on in their world.


There's nothing wrong maybe that some people like sci-fi or chain games, I love them myself and I play lots of word games in other forums as we speak, I am also a massive fan of films, maybe not what was already listed but I have a massive film collection including rare and non commercial cinema and there's lots of specific forums for film fans where you can get really good advice if you wanted to, but on this site these threads now are massive and on top all the time and I can't see other rabbit-related threads because of they are bumped every 5 mins or even more often. Since I don't spend much time on this site and don't read all sections just go to threads I see on the top right side most active and they are all off-topic games or other topics, it's nice to vent sometimes but they shouldn't be on top surely. Rabbits first.

So I understand some people are coming here to socialize but why this site is so different because it is really helpful for rabbit owners since rabbits are still exotic animals and you can come and ask here other people who maybe experienced same problems and sometimes you want to communicate them really quickly because your rabbit's life depends on it, so I would prefer to have that quick access to hot threads in the right top corner. Maybe some sections of this forum could be hidden from it, I was thinking of a few, including off-topic section. So you can keep socializing but if you follow your games you'd just get your notifications and go play as you pleased.


----------



## nicolekline97 (Jun 14, 2020)

It would be nice if there was a way to only follow what your interested in. Maybe there is.


----------



## zuppa (Jun 14, 2020)

nicolekline97 said:


> It would be nice if there was a way to only follow what your interested in. Maybe there is.


Yeah, I've found recently if I ignore some other user I can't see their posts at all so I ignored Hermelin yesterday and I didn't see her posts, but she's not only off-topping so I would like to see her posts in other threads so I had to un-ignore her. I was thinking maybe we can add an option to ignore some threads or even sections of this forum, I would ignore some sections for sure, would be nice.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 14, 2020)

Twisted comedy , The Almighty Johnsons. They made a couple of seasons and then cancelled. The fans were so upset that they circulated a petition and I heard that someone torched a couple of production company cars--they decided to make a final season and tie things up! Norse Gods in New Zealand--quite a bit of nudity but funny!


----------



## RabbitO (Jun 15, 2020)

Halndallas said:


> This is a "RABBIT forum, why are we discussing movies?


Because this is in the Let your Hare down area, and other topics are discussed.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jun 16, 2020)

I laughed so hard reading through all those posts!  
I now have a super long move/tv show list. Thanks for making this thread @Hermelin


----------



## zuppa (Jun 16, 2020)

Any fans of Crispin Glover here? 

Grendel in Beowulf by Robert Zemecki, also if you remember Back to the Future trilogy he was Marty's dad there. It wasn't a main character so I never paid attention honestly, but after Grendel I just thought about him and look, how different can he be, it's just amazing! 

Here's a short video from Beowulf, I know it was rendered but still, I love it, Anthony Hopkins was also great and Ray Winstone, John Malkovich, Brendan Gleeson, all stars



Back to the Future episode



and when back home



Here's a short interview with Crispin Glover if anyone's interested


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 17, 2020)

zuppa said:


> Any fans of Crispin Glover here?
> 
> Grendel in Beowulf by Robert Zemecki, also if you remember Back to the Future trilogy he was Marty's dad there. It wasn't a main character so I never paid attention honestly, but after Grendel I just thought about him and look, how different can he be, it's just amazing!
> 
> ...




I never keep an eye on actors because I never remember names but I know I have met crispin glover and Christopher Lloyd at an event. But I didn’t go to their booth to get their autograph or pictures. Was really fun event but myself had no money, so I was quite restricted. I could only watch and listen


----------



## Mac189 (Jun 17, 2020)

zuppa said:


> Any fans of Crispin Glover here?
> 
> Grendel in Beowulf by Robert Zemecki, also if you remember Back to the Future trilogy he was Marty's dad there. It wasn't a main character so I never paid attention honestly, but after Grendel I just thought about him and look, how different can he be, it's just amazing!
> 
> ...



The script for Beowolf is written by my favorite author, Neil Gaiman! I need to watch it, I've read all of his books and short stories. Great suggestion! Has anyone also watched the 2018 Watership Down mini series on Netflix? I thought it was fantastic and is my #1 choice for what to leave on for the buns when I am at work!


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 17, 2020)

Mac189 said:


> Has anyone also watched the 2018 Watership Down mini series on Netflix? I thought it was fantastic and is my #1 choice for what to leave on for the buns when I am at work!



Yeah, love it and like the music and the style of the series.

Have anyone seen the joker, really a good movie among the DC characters. The actor do a great job acting as the joker.

Also the shape of water is one of my favorite romance movie and it’s beautiful made ☺


----------



## judybarry70 (Jun 17, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> Yeah, love it and like the music and the style of the series.
> 
> Have anyone seen the joker, really a good movie among the DC characters. The actor do a great job acting as the joker.
> 
> Also the shape of water is one of my favorite romance movie and it’s beautiful made ☺


----------



## judybarry70 (Jun 17, 2020)

It is actually a series, made for cable TV, you can stream it on lionsgate. It's called "Boss" starring Kelsey Grammar, as a corrupt mayor of Chicago who just gets diagnosed as having Lewy Body Dementia, a degenerative neurological disease, that is progressive and causes increasing body trememors, haulucinations, etc. So throughout the series, he tries to hide this condition as long as he can so he can stay in power. It is such a dark and scary show, but the acting is just fantastic. The show is a few years old by now. I have watched it several times, Kelsey Grammar is just so evil, EVIL! A lot of the other characters are also pretty evil. This series is about the best I have ever seen.


----------



## Hermelin (Jul 31, 2020)

Just gonna share a good series on prime video. It’s called Carnival Row.

It’s a fantasy/detective series with a steampunk wibe. The story is great, even though it’s a lot of characters the story weave everything together beatuifully. You will guess how everything are connected while following the story, it’s a bit like a puzzle.

Also the segregation of the society between humans and other creatures as fae and pucks. Makes the world building all the more realistic portraying the struggles of minority in a society.

If you also like His dark materials, Frankenstein Chronicle, the Alienist or Harry potter. Carnival row might be one you can enjoy watching. Just wanted to share a good fantasy series ☺


----------



## AnnieAsInTheMusical (Jul 31, 2020)

You can never go wrong with the classic Star Wars trilogy! Have a good weekend and May the Force be with you 

("Jurassic Park", "Arrival" and "Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri" are also great watches!)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 31, 2020)

Hey, if you're gonna stream Amazon, don't forget "The Boys".


----------



## nicolekline97 (Jul 31, 2020)

We like all the DC series(Netflix), Blacklist (Netflix) and Hanna (prime). I am not real into watching tv but Blacklist is my favorite.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 1, 2020)

Another great oldy, black and white but great story is "Curse of the Demon".


----------



## JBun (Aug 1, 2020)

If you want an old classic movie without color about a giant rabbit, there's 'Harvey' with Jimmy Stewart. Though technically there isn't actually a rabbit in it since he's invisible/imaginary(take your pick).

The netflix Lost in Space series is decent. I also liked Haven and Continuum(though this isn't available on prime here for some reason, maybe it is other places?).


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 1, 2020)

I love all the movies and series, you have all recommended


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 18, 2020)

Billy Wilder comedy, "One, two , three" starring James Cagney--funny and very fast pace.


----------



## BunLover (May 25, 2022)

I don't really watch movies,
But Willywonka and the chocolate factory
and Little house on the prairie are good


----------



## White Rabbit (Jun 21, 2022)

Reviving this thread because it's almost here  and Better Call Saul too


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 21, 2022)

I like old movies--Just watched "Born Yesterday" on TCM--best actress oscar for Judy Holiday. Love the 1938 "Robin Hood" with Erroll Flynn. More contemporary, "My Favorite Year" which is actually the story of a young Mel Brooks babysitting the actor Erroll Flynn for his appearance on Sid Caesars' "Your Show of Shows"--an early 50's live T V variety show. Grudge Match was also pretty good and very funny. Just binge watched Stranger things and Pieces of Her. Sci-Fi, I could go for 2 more paragraphs black and white and a few High Budget 50's color ones--World Without End with Rod Taylor.


----------



## Bunnyman61 (Jun 22, 2022)

JBun said:


> If you want an old classic movie without color about a giant rabbit, there's 'Harvey' with Jimmy Stewart. Though technically there isn't actually a rabbit in it since he's invisible/imaginary(take your pick).
> 
> The netflix Lost in Space series is decent. I also liked Haven and Continuum(though this isn't available on prime here for some reason, maybe it is other places?).



I first viewed "Harvey" when I was a kid. Saw it again a few years ago and still enjoyed it immensely. Plus, it has Jimmy Stewart in one of his more unconventional roles. If you're a fan of futuristic television, Season 4 of "Westworld" debuts this weekend. Is it too much to hope for a giant A.I. bunny?


----------



## Narada (Oct 14, 2022)

Hermelin said:


> Hi everyone, I need a few tips of movies or series I can watch. I’m planing to just go into a lazy period and binge watch movies/ series, specially after this week and next week needinf to be social and acting way out my comfort zone. So I need to recharge my batteries again.
> 
> It can be any kind of movies but myself love horror and sci-fi, but I can watch nearly all genres. So it can be good documentaries, old movies without colour, animation and so on. So just give tips, it would be great if I could watch the movies/series on netflix, hbo nordic, viaplay, prime video or mubi but it’s not a must ☺


Scared me as a kid...seems tame now:


Decent:


https://ww1.m4uhd.cc/watch-movie-the-shuttered-room-1967-244953.html




https://m4uhd.tv/watch-movie-the-call-of-cthulhu-2005-22076.html










Scary Stories To Tell In The Dark (2019)


A woman’s legendarily frightening stories are read by a group of teens, who must solve her mystery before it destroys every last one of them.




tubitv.com


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 29, 2022)

And on Halloween we always watch "Night of the Lepus and Rocky Horror Picture Show"!


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Oct 30, 2022)

If anyone is interested, there is a short film out there called Devils Lettuce. It’s about a street drug that has a side effect of making people see giant rabbits. Happy Halloween everyone


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 31, 2022)

I hadn't seen it for years, but I just this week (re)watched the 1954 (black & white), "And Then There Were None."


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 31, 2022)

There are no rabbits in it but my parrot stars in Cats & Dogs 3 Paws Unite. Its on Netflix


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 31, 2022)

Watermelons said:


> There are no rabbits in it but my parrot stars in Cats & Dogs 3 Paws Unite. Its on Netflix


He's really in it? How cool is that? (and how did that come to be?)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Oct 31, 2022)

Watermelons said:


> There are no rabbits in it but my parrot stars in Cats & Dogs 3 Paws Unite. Its on Netflix


I’m gonna have to watch that again now.


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 1, 2022)

Blue eyes said:


> He's really in it? How cool is that? (and how did that come to be?)


Yep hes the main character! The evil cockatoo!
They were local and looking for friendly parrots that owners would be willing to have live with the trainer for a few months.
We went to an audition which was more of a meet and greet. And just showed what he does how he waves, has a recall, can be posed upside down, etc. So it was between him and some macaws in a pet store in ontario and Harley was a cheaper option plus he already had some bonuses....
Harley is such a people w**** that he would be willing to work for anyone.
Hes afraid of nothing.
Plus he wears costumes. And came with a few already (some in the movie were made by me and his grandma) This was a big win in them picking him.
Plus I was all over him moving in with the trainer because thats like a mini silent vacation right there! I did get him back on occasional weekends to give the trainer a break 

He also has a super short scene in Disney+ Turner and Hooch Season 1 Episode 2.

The 3rd image below is a quick video from the turner and hooch set of him just being... Harley...


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 1, 2022)

Watermelons said:


> Yep hes the main character! The evil cockatoo!
> They were local and looking for friendly parrots that owners would be willing to have live with the trainer for a few months.
> We went to an audition which was more of a meet and greet. And just showed what he does how he waves, has a recall, can be posed upside down, etc. So it was between him and some macaws in a pet store in ontario and Harley was a cheaper option plus he already had some bonuses....
> Harley is such a people w**** that he would be willing to work for anyone.
> ...


That's so cool! Now I'll have to take a peek at the movie.


----------



## Plumpedbunny (Nov 23, 2022)

Here are a few...

Movies
The Whisperers 1967
The Green Hornet
Laren and Hardy
Titanic
The Amazons and the Swallows
The Wizard Of Oz
The Secret Garden

TV Series
Life on Mars "Police Drama" about a man who travels back in time.
Ashes to Ashes
Heart Beat "a drama set in 1960s Yorkshire"
Doctor Who


----------

